# Flex sigmoidoscopy or proctosigmoidoscopy?



## lindacoder (Dec 8, 2011)

The scope was introduced into the anus. This was advanced a distance of about 20 cm. The anastomosis between the colon and jejunum was easily identified and was found to be intact without abnormality. This was photographed. The proximal colonic remnant appeared free of any polpys. The scope was retroflexed and a small polpy was found on the anterior surface of the rectum. No other polyps were noted. The scope was straightened and this polpy was biopsied x 2 and essentially completely removed. It was probably 2-3 mm in size. 

Leaning towards proctosigmoid w/biopsy 45305 but not sure if that or 45331.  Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## bhunt (Feb 7, 2012)

*Flex sig?*

It sounds like the doc used a flexible scope "scope was retroflexed".  Can you bill a proctosigmoidoscopy when a flexible scope was used?  The code 45305 says "Proctosigmoidoscopy, rigid".  I am asking because I would like to know also.


----------

